# Using my Nokia headphone's mic as mic



## kevinthumado (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi guys i have a old headphones Nokia HDC-9 as it is not used now i took out the mic from it,I was thinking whether i can use it as a regular mic used in amplifiers using some resistors is it possible if so guide me please.:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My first guess, not likely, but you can try it. I doubt any resistors would help, unless it too loud.

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I refer you back to your first post on this same subject


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you being help in the hardware forum I will close this one.

BG


----------

